# Family Camping Groups



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Something that we and some others have had some interest in lately is campers looking for a camping group, or looking to start one. 

I am creating this "sticky" thread so anyone interested can communicate about this.

If you have a current group or would like to start a group with others in your area, post it here. This can be a great way to find others in your area to camp with.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*tri-state area (TN, MS, AR)*

I will get things started out. 

If there are any camping groups located in West TN area, specifially near the tri-state area (TN, MS, AR) let me know. If someone wanted to start one or would be interested in joining one in this area lets get together on it.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I live within 5 minutes of Prince Gallitzin State Park in Pennsylvania. It has an AMAZING campground. 

I would love to meet other locals, or help any of you long distance campers with your venture to my back yard campground here in PA!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*camp groups*

I would love to start a group in california
Anyone interested? I will do all the planning...
I'm just a normal person wanting to camp with other people, I'm not a freak!
You can see my website at www.boa-magazine.com to see thatg I am a real...normal person. We would love to meet other families to camp with


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Se Michigan*

We currently have a club in SE Michigan... we are affilated with FCRV ( FAMILY CAMPERS AND RV'ERS )... If you would like to know more send out a shout would be glad to have you.. you do not have to be a member of our club to join us.. you can just be our guest...we camp from april thru oct..


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

*The Group Idea*

This is a great idea for camping groups. It seems that meeting someone to go camping with is wonderful. Hopefully It wouldn't be hard to find. We did camp with other families when I was young. Then on our trip to Canada, we went with another family who had a camper bus too. We'd go fishing, or hiking together.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

How about setting it up by state, then we can get some people together??? It's always hard to find fun people to camp with. 
ANYONE FROM CA WANT TO START A CAMPING GROUP?


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Most of the time, finding camping groups to go with is hard to do. We went camping alone when we were young. No other families went with us. The only time it did happen was when I was 16, and we went to Canada. I think that when you do find them you can go lots of of places together. Once you do it's worth the time you put into it.


----------

